

Traction Book available for pre-order – G. Weinberg (DuckDuckGo) and J. Mares - kearney927
http://www.tractionbook.com/

======
yegg
Co-author here. I actually started exploring this book topic in late 2009
through an initial series of open-ended interviews that were discussed on HN
(when it was much more startup focused). Here is that set:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6r4nAnkQO3VpddRSVwUVDg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6r4nAnkQO3VpddRSVwUVDg)
(e.g. patio11 [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuzNs-
LhC_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuzNs-LhC_8), Alexis
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enEqAq1x9UQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enEqAq1x9UQ),
Garry Tan
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Win0moC4cA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Win0moC4cA)).

I started angel investing around the same time and I quickly came to the
conclusion that the pursuit of getting traction needed much more structure
more akin to product development. I also got increasingly busy with
DuckDuckGo, and so it took finding a co-author and many years to actually get
this book across the finish line.

Here's my post from a few days ago summarizing the book:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2014/07/pre-order-
tracti...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2014/07/pre-order-traction-
book.html)

Happy to take any questions.

~~~
basiliothecat
Hey Gabriel! Wodner if you plan selling a DRM-free book? That'd i believe be
expected and really appreciated.

~~~
yegg
Yes, the Kindle version will be non-DRM.

~~~
edgecrafter
ETA for kindle version ?

~~~
yegg
They don't let you set them up for pre-orders if you aren't a major publisher,
so 8/12.

~~~
edgecrafter
that is August 12'th I assume, same day as print version is out .... "what,
December" were my first thought :-)

------
kearney927
I got a sneak peak at "Traction" and I can tell you its an absolute must. The
Bullseye Framework Gabriel and Justin layout has been the greatest tool in my
catalog over the past year. Whether you are a seasoned entrepreneur or just
getting started, Gabriel and Justin offer a framework that creates efficiency,
clarity, and focus. With startups as crazy as they are, I strongly encourage
you to take the time to make your life a little easier :).

------
sogen
Hi, filled the form. How long does it take to receive the first 3 chapters in
my inbox?

------
satya33
Very much looking forward to this book. I needed it a year back.

